# Canyon Preview 2007: Nerve RC Serie



## mstaab_canyon (14. November 2006)

Hallo,

Leider wird der Termin 15.11.2006 für den Neustart von www.canyon.com trotz starkem Engangement aller Beteiligten nicht zu halten sein. Wir rechnen Ende der nächsten Woche mit der Fertigstellung der neuen Webseite.

Als Trostpflaster möchte ich Euch hier, wie auch bereits in den Vorjahren, IBC-Exclusiv eine detailierte Vorschau auf das neue Modelljahr bei Canyon geben.

Nerve RC:

*Nerve RC 9.0*






*Rahmen*	Nerve RC Race, F8 Series, 7005 Series Aluminium,
*Gabel*	Fox 32 FLRC
*Dämpfer*	Fox RP 23
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* SRAM X.9
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.0 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe*	Formula Oro Puro
*Bremsen*	Formula Oro Puro 180/160
*Naben*	DT-Swiss 240 IS
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-34
*Felgen*	DT-Swiss 4.2d
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Racing Ralph 2,25
*Kurbeln* Shimano XTR
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano XTR
*Vorbau* Syntace F 99
*Lenker* Syntace Duraflite Carbon
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLR XC
*Sattelstütze*Ritchey Carbon
*Verkaufspreis* 2849,- 

Weitere Modelle in der Nerve RC Serie: *Nerve RC 8.0, Nerve RC 7.0*


----------



## chantre72 (15. November 2006)

Wie immer GENIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!    Das arme Sparschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juggalo1 (16. November 2006)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Wie immer GENIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!    Das arme Sparschein


----------



## Juggalo1 (26. November 2006)

wass wird denn der 9.0 wiegen?
Ich denke so zwischen 10,5 - 11,0 kg.


----------



## Quellekatalog (26. November 2006)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, nur finde ich schade, dass es nur 80 mm hat. 100 mm wären schon cool.


----------



## User129 (26. November 2006)

das XC hat ja 115 / 100 mm von daher
zumindest das 06er


----------



## vtrkalle (26. November 2006)

Quellekatalog schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut, nur finde ich schade, dass es nur 80 mm hat. 100 mm wären schon cool.



nim das XC dann hast du die 100 mm


----------



## vtrkalle (26. November 2006)

Mist Zeitgleich, aber ich war nur zweiter


----------



## Skytalker (26. November 2006)

Das RC ist eben die Racing Serie, da hat eine 100mm Gabel auch nicht dran verloren.


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. November 2006)

Skytalker schrieb:


> Das RC ist eben die Racing Serie, da hat eine 100mm Gabel auch nicht dran verloren.


Warum? Das Mehrgewicht ist irrelevant, wichtig ist nur, dass die raceorientierte Geometrie erhalten bleibt.

Dass das sehr gut geht, sieht man bei etlichen großen Herstellern...


----------

